#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Need a formula to find the font color of the cell

## siddharth_s1

Hi guys,

Could you let me know if there is a formula to determine the font color of the cell
I need to do the following

1) Find the font color of the cell
2) Once found, if the font color is black, I need to CONCATENATE "<b>" into the cell (hence not replacing the data)
3)Do the above step for a range of selected cells.

Kindly assist.

Regards,
Sid.

----------


## davesexcel

Is this an Outlook question ?

----------

